# Calling all MD'ers to Mt. Washington Cigar Co.!



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

On June 2nd, Mt. Washington Cigar Co. will be having an Ashton "event". There will be free food (110lbs pig roast, pit beef, and more), free cigars (Ashton of course), and various other deals.

More information:
http://www.mountwashingtoncigar.com...ents_friendly_restaurants_parties_dinners.php

I don't work for Mt. Washington - I don't even shop there. I do, however, think this would be a great chance to get a little herf going. Post here if you're interested, we can exchange cell #'s and set up a time to meet up there .


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

worr lord said:


> On June 2nd, Mt. Washington Cigar Co. will be having an Ashton "event". There will be free food (110lbs pig roast, pit beef, and more), free cigars (Ashton of course), and various other deals.
> 
> More information:
> http://www.mountwashingtoncigar.com...ents_friendly_restaurants_parties_dinners.php
> ...


I saw this as well. I'd be interested, but could only really go there for an hour or so. Tons of crap going on that weekend


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

earnold25 said:


> I saw this as well. I'd be interested, but could only really go there for an hour or so. Tons of crap going on that weekend


I probably won't be there for more than an hour or two myself, let me know if you're able to make it/what time you'll be there .


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll check on this, don't think I have anything planned.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

hey all. just an update on me regarding this event. I'll be there hopefully by noon and will try to stay for a few hours. Let me know if you'll be there. Looks like a great time.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for the bump. 
Looks like I might be able to make it.

Who else is going so far?


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

I'd love to go, but my boys have a baseball game at 3 and well, I'm the coach!!


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm interested in going, but I'll be working that day in DC and I'm not sure what time I'll be finishing. If I have time I'll stop by on my way home.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

I've always wanted a CBR 1000RR, my CB1100 and Magna (750) will have to do for now =/.

I'm not sure what time I'll be up there, but I'll post here before I leave haha.


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

Anyone from the NoVA area going? I'll hopefully be there.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Taking the family to Busch gardens or I'd be all about it. Smoe one for me guys.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Bump

we need more cs'ers going :tu


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

My daughter has her last soccer game that day, not sure if I can make it or not.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

bump :ss


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

where is mount washington? i'm in the outer banks right now, but i'm heading back home tomorrow


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

northern baltimore city


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Not sure, but I think I'll be there from 12 on for a while. I have to talk to my buddy to make sure, though. 

I'll be the young guy on an obnoxiously loud bike =/ (need a re-jet).


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

won't know till morning for sure
but good chance I will be there

I'll be the fat guy in Hawaiian shirt :SM


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

i should be there by 12 or 1 guys. i'll be wearing a white hat.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

naturally, something came up and can't go.
have fun and hope you take pics


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

n3uka said:


> naturally, something came up and can't go.
> have fun and hope you take pics


Stog-a-boy won't be able to make it, either. Oh well, it's ~5 minutes from my home, so I'll be attending no matter what


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

No worries to those who couldn't make it. I just got back, and it felt like your classic "bait & switch". It was a pretty good time, but you had to buy Ashton cigars (extremely expensive...) to get any kind of food (which was fantastic, by the way). The man cooking was very cool. I thought he was eccentric at first, until I saw him turn around and chug from a bottle of Knob Creek .


/$100


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

just got back myself. sorry i missed ya. i had a great time. food was excellent as well. picked up 8 ashton cigars (2 vsg's, 2 aged maduro's, 2 cabinet series, and 2 of the conn. shade) 

spent more than I intended but you know how it goes...kid in a candy store


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

That dude cooking was cool, wasn't he? Did you get an ear of corn?


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

worr lord said:


> That dude cooking was cool, wasn't he? Did you get an ear of corn?


haha no corn for me. i actually didn't see the guy at first, cuz he went into the store, and i ended up cutting my own meat. but i did hear him talking to some people when he got back. interesting character to say the least 

how much was the vsg sampler there?


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

I honestly don't know, I was in sticker shock when the rep told me their VSG boxes started at $250.


----------

